# New Vario!



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Finally got around to getting a new grinder, decided after much thought to go for a Vario, anyone got any tips on settings for espresso (rough starting point). And is there any thing else I need to be aware of with these grinders

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Depending on your espresso machine, suggest start at three on the macro scale and zero on the micro and go from there. Obviously, it depends on dose weight - I use 16grm. Don't adjust the grinder towards the finer end without the motor running. Don't recommend using the grinder for coarse and fine settings, i.e. flipping from one to the other. Best stick to using the Vario for espresso - doesn't do coarse very well anyway.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, as above, don't try flicking between coarse and fine, always adjust to fine whilst running


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think all Vario's are calibrated slightly different, I can tell you Glenn is at 2 on the Macro scale and I'm at the very top of macro scale and 4 notches away from the top of micro on mine. What I'm trying to say is don't be worried if your Vario isn't near enough to espresso grind at these settings









Also as The Systemic Kid and aphelion say just use it as an espresso grinder. If you must change grind settings for different brew mwthods you wiull have to run beans through it to make the adjustment which then go to waste


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

My espresso zone is always 2 on Macro and within the top 5 notches of the Micro. Only once tried to adjust for coarse for cafetiere and ended up resetting the whole shebang with the hex key. Still took ages to settle down afterwards and wasted some 200g of beans along the way.....









But then I don't normally stray far from a handful of favourite consistent SOs and blends.... and never any really dark roast 'sweaty' beans...

Ian


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i'm at two on macro, and one from the top on micro. That seems to be near the mark for most beans I've put through it.


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Two on macro

micro is anywhere from top to s depending on bean & age.

they are good grinders the varios, small, no noise, low,retention and aren't a PITA to shift around.










good choice.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the assistance, just wanted a starting point to work from, out of interest have any Vario users had to re-calibrate/ajust the burrs the grinder as per Gail & Kats video (http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com) and do you get the tool (allen key) with the grinder?

Thanks again


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> Thanks for all the assistance, just wanted a starting point to work from, out of interest have any Vario users had to re-calibrate/ajust the burrs the grinder as per Gail & Kats video (http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com) and do you get the tool (allen key) with the grinder?
> 
> Thanks again


You don't get the allen key included unfortunately, though any 2.5mm will fit.

You have to remove the "void warranty" sticker to adjust - apparently this "doesn't" void the warranty though weirdly??

More importantly with the Vario, you don't get the top burr removal tool included

Mine was impossible to get off without one of these (the only place to buy new is from baratza in the US)


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

There are two screws that can be used for calibration. One which has the warranty void sticker, and another which is hidden by a removable rubber grommet just to the sticker.

In that video they're using the stickered calibration screw, which alters the burrs through tightening/loosening the screw. I think those Baratza varios didn't void warranty if this was done though - why would you include a tool to do it otherwise.

The Mahlkonig varios all have that sticker though, and no tool so I'd say it's inadvisable to calibrate that way. However there's no mention of the little rubber thing behind it that reveals another hex nut. This can be loosened and then moved along a little bracket to coarsen/fine the grind. It's fiddly faff, but works.


----------

